# Guess what these shrimps are...



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Something interesting ...



PS: I know how bad the pic is... just to add a bit of fun in guessing.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

That is the bluest blue bolt i have ever seen


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

A blue tiger and a mosura black 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

No to all. Keep guessing.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

eatmysox said:


> A blue tiger and a mosura black
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


BTOE or Royal Blue don't have white on the tail fan I'm pretty sure. And hint is, that's not a Neo.


----------



## Bubblez (Jun 1, 2009)

....bkk lol


----------

